# Jennychem...!!!!



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Hi.
Has anyone ever purchased/ used products from Jennychem.
Prices don’t look that bad to me.

Cheers.

Dave.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I haven't but I know my Facebook timeline is aggressive with ads for them lol


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

a friend who is a farmer uses their products he is very happy with them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

leeandfay said:


> I haven't but I know my Facebook timeline is aggressive with ads for them lol


Same here Lee. I did start a thread the other day about how many car cleaning companies had suddenly appeared on Social Media offering the next big thing

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

J306TD said:


> Same here Lee. I did start a thread the other day about how many car cleaning companies had suddenly appeared on Social Media offering the next big thing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Pretty sure this jennychem actually produce products instead of just rebottling and hyping up some marketing bs like alot do, with vastly inflated prices


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

You really have an issue with rebottling don't you Kev :lol: I love your to the point posts just like I did when we were modded on the same day all those years ago


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

leeandfay said:


> You really have an issue with rebottling don't you Kev :lol: I love your to the point posts just like I did when we were modded on the same day all those years ago


Hate is a strong word, but people love paying over the odds for the best thing since sliced bread lol


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

:lol:

Strongly dislike?


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

I had a sample of their "long lasting tyre dressing" from Andy at CYR, and was fairly impressed to say the least. Nice finish, balanced between gloss and matte. Durability wise I was getting 3 to 4 weeks on the daily.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Hazbobsnr said:


> Hi.
> Has anyone ever purchased/ used products from Jennychem.
> Prices don't look that bad to me.
> 
> ...


I get my methanol from them,fast delivery no problems.SJ.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

There's another brand on the scene.Wont mention a name.But their qd was like water.Very disappointed and hyped up imo.Stick too well known brands on here.And you cant go wrong.Jennychem make all their products and get good reviews


----------



## Woodworm. (Apr 26, 2016)

They've been around donkeys years. They did a TFR+ Wax over 30 years ago. I used it and a product for cleaning the sides of curtainside wagons. Static attracts hydrocarbon pollutants from the air which want to stick to other friendly molecules in the curtain.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Supply and demand and all that but I personally found their price increases of their hand sanitizer and other hygiene products at the height of the Pandemic particularly off-putting for long term custom.


----------

